# Wetglaze 2.0



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So whats happened to it guys ???


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

no longer available


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

its a shame I think its really good and if thought it could still be purchased id use it more


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Why is it not available guys??


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think that's the strangest thing , the owner decided to hit it on the head. Someone offered to purchase the recipe but they said no


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't buy it anymore??!

I've got half a bottle left but Ill go easy with it if that's the case.

One of the few products for me that lived up to the hype.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Im in shock its not for sale anymore :doublesho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I've got a full bottle and a sample bottle


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Grommit said:


> I've got a full bottle and a sample bottle


Do you think an unopened bottle has a limited shelf life?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

S63 said:


> Do you think an unopened bottle has a limited shelf life?


Mmmmm don't think so. It should be ok as long as it's not in harsh temperatures I'd think. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Got a full bottle here too, been unopened for over 2 years lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

the company went bust and David doesn't want to sell the recipe, think he may manufacture it again in the future


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thought it was no different to black hole myself


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

ive got 2 full and 1 90% + full


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I feel like dog with 2 ***** , I have a bottle of this and Prima Amigo ... better go check me garage is locked :lol:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

What?!! They've stopped Amigo too?????


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

123stevevw said:


> What?!! They've stopped Amigo too?????


Apparently it's like hens teeth to get hold of at the moment :doublesho


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Apparently it's like hens teeth to get hold of at the moment :doublesho


Ohhhh I have amigo too :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have 3 amigo the only thing with amigo is that since shinerama folded on the shop side they were the main uk importer i think well stockist.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

james_death said:


> I Have 3 amigo the only thing with amigo is that since shinerama folded on the shop side they were the main uk importer i think well stockist.


aha , http://www.attention2detail.com/prima-amigo-polymer-glaze/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i thought it was CYC


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It was shinerama that was the main one but there are a couple about but they did about the whole range.

Its where all my prima came from. CYC out of stock.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Its weird because the original Wet Glaze was made by a company called Danase that also went out of business. Then the Detail Shoppe brought it back as Wet Glaze 2.0. Now they went out of business. Cursed product.

I still have 3/4 full bottle of the original Danase Wet Glaze.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Roll on wet glaze 3.0


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

This is most easiest product I ever used.
You can use it in straight sun light, go in for tea/coffee and come out and wipe it of.
It will last for ages on glass too


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

DJBAILEY said:


> Its weird because the original Wet Glaze was made by a company called Danase that also went out of business. Then the Detail Shoppe brought it back as Wet Glaze 2.0. Now they went out of business. Cursed product.
> 
> I still have 3/4 full bottle of the original Danase Wet Glaze.


Not a cursed product, a cursed market probably. Look at the sheer number of resellers then look at the "manufacturers" some of which is utter tat of products yet they outsell they genuinely good products - as a result of poor revenues the companies making the genuinely good stuff go out of business. It is a real shame. Look at Shinearama - probably the best detailing shop for me but margins are tight due to so many sellers the revenue wasn't there.

Problem with Wet Glaze too was that it was made in the US which makes it expensive to get over here. If only someone could make it by license in the UK.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJBAILEY said:


> Its weird because the original Wet Glaze was made by a company called Danase that also went out of business. Then the Detail Shoppe brought it back as Wet Glaze 2.0. Now they went out of business. Cursed product.
> 
> I still have 3/4 full bottle of the original Danase Wet Glaze.


Danase was just relabeled Cg ez cream
wet glaze 2.0 was totally different it was not a relabeled product it was there own formula.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Not a cursed product, a cursed market probably. Look at the sheer number of resellers then look at the "manufacturers" *some of which is utter tat of products yet they outsell they genuinely good products - as a result of poor revenues the companies making the genuinely good stuff go out of business*. It is a real shame. Look at Shinearama - probably the best detailing shop for me but margins are tight due to so many sellers the revenue wasn't there.
> 
> Problem with Wet Glaze too was that it was made in the US which makes it expensive to get over here. If only someone could make it by license in the UK.


yeap marketing out does product


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Before buying my first ever glaze I researched a fair few but came to the conclusion that it was Wet Glaze 2.0 the one that I wanted. Was gutted when I discovered they stopped selling it, Amigo was my 2nd choice (but a distant 2nd ) though nowhere to be seen so settled for Megs 7, though would really have liked to try out Wet Glaze 2.0.


Just a shame that toss pot won't sell his recipe, or get it going again.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chewy_ said:


> Before buying my first ever glaze I researched a fair few but came to the conclusion that it was Wet Glaze 2.0 the one that I wanted. Was gutted when I discovered they stopped selling it, Amigo was my 2nd choice (but a distant 2nd ) though nowhere to be seen so settled for Megs 7, though would really have liked to try out Wet Glaze 2.0.
> 
> Just a shame that toss pot won't sell his recipe, or get it going again.[/QUOTE
> 
> It is likely Dave has kept the recipe as he plans to use it again and not because he's a toss pot, in fact i found him to be a nice guy when ever i spoke to him


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> chewy_ said:
> 
> 
> > Before buying my first ever glaze I researched a fair few but came to the conclusion that it was Wet Glaze 2.0 the one that I wanted. Was gutted when I discovered they stopped selling it, Amigo was my 2nd choice (but a distant 2nd ) though nowhere to be seen so settled for Megs 7, though would really have liked to try out Wet Glaze 2.0.
> ...


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

With the demise (for the time being anyway) of wet glaze 2.0 what's the closest thing you can get? Are there any glazes available that do the same job as I thought wet glaze 2.0 was great?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> With the demise (for the time being anyway) of wet glaze 2.0 what's the closest thing you can get? Are there any glazes available that do the same job as I thought wet glaze 2.0 was great?


only other i would use is amigo :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> With the demise (for the time being anyway) of wet glaze 2.0 what's the closest thing you can get? Are there any glazes available that do the same job as I thought wet glaze 2.0 was great?


Obsessive Detail Wet Shine Glaze: It can be applied as base or over wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Obsessive Detail Wet Shine Glaze: It can be applied as base or over wax.


if its the one im thinking of its just relabeled CG ez creame


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So has anyone found WG 2.0 yet under another label ?? Or know when its coming back???


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't know whether it's still there or not but some WetGlaze was in the swap section recently, if you have the Bayeux Tapestry or the Holy Grail you may be in with a shout.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

S63 said:


> I don't know whether it's still there or not but some WetGlaze was in the swap section recently, if you have the Bayeux Tapestry or the Holy Grail you may be in with a shout.


Lol noticed that, no idea what swap the OP is after but he's been offered a shed load lol


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Was I the only one who thought wet glaze was crap?


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Ya seen that swop thread and would really like to try wet glaze, but that just looks so hard work to try and obtain lol.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think wet glaze is very good :thumb:


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Did you mean WAS good?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Still is for those with a treasured stash.


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Obsessive Detail Wet Shine Glaze: It can be applied as base or over wax.


Is it a coincidence that the bottle and colour of the product is strikingly similar to CG Ez glaze?.

Edit:- Just realized that the question has been raised already.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

moosh said:


> Was I the only one who thought wet glaze was crap?


Nope. I think you can get the same silicone smear effect from using Megs Endurance on your paint!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Nope. I think you can get the same silicone smear effect from using Megs Endurance on your paint!


Silicone in WG 2.0 do you jest?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Nope. I think you can get the same silicone smear effect from using Megs Endurance on your paint!


:thumb: I haven't and wouldn't try the meg variation! Be better spreading marge on the paint :wave:


----------

